# 67 drum drum to disc drum-- old conversion



## Cudaboy_71 (Jun 10, 2017)

I started another thread earlier about just replacing a line. But, now I've got the engine out and have better access to all the brake lines, etc. and I can see it needs more brake work.
When I got this '67 it already had a front disc "conversion". Not really a full conversion though now that I look at it. And, now I'd like to set this up to function properly/safely-but, without having to spend the $$$ on a full, proper conversion. There are enough good, working order parts on hand to just put in the correct pieces.
The car was originally a power drum/drum setup.

I'll do my best to describe what's on it now...looking for what needs to be added so that the brakes will function properly.


Looks like a disc swap from an early 70s GM ...maybe Chevelle discs? I only say that because I think I remember hearing that when I bought it. 14" wheels are on it now and everything clears.
The master cylinder has the large rectangular rear reservoir and the smaller front reservoir...not the two round reservoirs like I see on every other '67 I've looked at
The original brass/plated distribution block is mounted to the frame. But, that's it. There's no proportioning system anywhere; likewise no hold off valve.

What's the best plan going forward? Do I add a proportioning and hold off valve to what's already there? Or do I replace the distribution block with a proportioning valve?

I have a new 5-piece set of front-only stainless disc lines from inline tube. If I use ONLY what's in that set it looks like I replace the distribution block with a proportioning valve; OR
I run ONLY the distribution block and a hold-off valve with NO proportioning; OR
I insert the proportioning valve inline where the hold-off usually goes; OR
I leave the distribution block, cut some new line to insert a proportioning valve inline, and run the hold-off up under the MC as normal.

What do you all think?


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello Cudaboy. 

I am in the middle of my swap to front disk brakes on my 67. The only difference between yours and mine is mine wasn't originally power brakes. 

I purchased parts off of a 71 Chevelle. As you will see in the pictures, it is not done, so not tested. 

I purchased a standard drum brake line kit for mine. I had to buy some extra parts such as the brake line hose brackets. The flex hoses that go to the '71 calipers do not fit in the 67 drum brackets, so those had to be replaced. I got mine from Inline Tube. 

I also purchased a new proportioning valve. Because I purchased that new valve and stock hard lines, I had to replace the ends, which I got from NAPA. The top two connectors covered with blue tape will accept the lines to the master cylinder when I am done. 

Here are some pictures. The first is of the proportioning valve. I did have to buy a mounting bracket (also from Inline Tube) because I didn't want to drill/tap any new holes in the frame and the proportioning valve did not line up with existing holes. 

The second one is of the disk and caliper. You can see the new bracket I had to add for the flex hose.

The next two pictures are of the original master cylinder and distribution block on the right and what I got from the '71 Chevelle on the left. I will be replacing the master cylinder when I get that far, probably one with the bleeders. I have the vacuum assist already, but haven't put it on. 

I hope this is somewhat helpful. Again, I can't tell you how well it works because I haven't made it that far.


----------

